# Williston (FL) Church of God BBQ Cook Off 8/16/2014



## dougmays (Aug 15, 2014)

This weekend (tomorrow) we'll be competing in our first local competiton! This is a non-fanctioned FBA cook off and should be fun. They are having a people's choice brisket as well. If your in and around the area stop in and see us. Entry is free!

I"ll post pictures live if there is time and more after :) Wish us luck!


----------



## dougmays (Aug 19, 2014)

Well we (@jtstitzel  and I) had a good time and won 1st place in brisket!  The competition was interesting, they had some fairly early turn in times and didn't let us start smoking till Midnight...so we had less then 12 hours to smoke our butts and briskets. Unfortunately our pork didn't turn out to tender because of time and a crucial mistake on my park off putting it in the big smoker in the cold spot, sleep deprivation at its finest haha!

But we tried some new methods and i'm happy with the results. I'm still waiting for the over all scores. But here are some pictures, and more on the way. This is the first 1st place call we've gotten!

Got the smoker in place...parked on a hill which i later learned was a bad idea (all the pan juices went to one side and didnt cook even)













20140815_182539.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Aug 19, 2014






The competition













20140815_182543.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Aug 19, 2014






Waiting till midnight so fried up some wangs!













20140815_212933.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Aug 19, 2014






Also fried up some Biscuits, JT's idea and they were delicious 













20140815_212938.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Aug 19, 2014






Finally! Smokers going













20140816_003010.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Aug 19, 2014


















20140816_003019.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Aug 19, 2014






Morning rolls around and ribs and everything else on the smoker













20140816_081616.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Aug 19, 2014


















20140816_081618.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Aug 19, 2014


















20140816_081632.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Aug 19, 2014






Smoked some of the brisket trimmings! mmmmm beef candy













20140816_083307.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Aug 19, 2014


















20140816_083315.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Aug 19, 2014






JT did some test runs with different combinations of sauce and brine on extra chicken thighs













20140816_091058.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Aug 19, 2014






Ribs came out pretty darn good...liking my new rub recipe













20140816_101525.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Aug 19, 2014






First place call on brisket! nice metal etched award also













20140816_171226.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Aug 19, 2014


----------



## dougmays (Aug 19, 2014)

Here are pictures of our turn in boxes

Ribs













image_1.jpeg



__ dougmays
__ Aug 19, 2014






Pork wasn't tender enough so the box is not pretty













image_2.jpeg



__ dougmays
__ Aug 19, 2014






Chicken













image.jpeg



__ dougmays
__ Aug 19, 2014


----------



## foamheart (Aug 19, 2014)

You can't win, there's no rabbit food in them boxes.....LOL J/K

Man it is no where close to being cool enough to spend a whole day outside here for me....... I remember when I worked outside and laughed at the silly "Citified folks" and now I are one....LOL

Looks like  aload of fun.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 19, 2014)

Congrats!!! Great achievement and looks like you had a great time.


----------



## dougmays (Aug 19, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> You can't win, there's no rabbit food in them boxes.....LOL J/K
> 
> Man it is no where close to being cool enough to spend a whole day outside here for me....... I remember when I worked outside and laughed at the silly "Citified folks" and now I are one....LOL
> 
> Looks like  aload of fun.


No Rabbit food in FBA rules thank goodness:)

it was crazy hot out there....we were dying


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 19, 2014)

dag nabbit...  Didn't see this thread until now... Doug...  your the man...  congrats on the winning call...  what did you end up over all ???


----------

